# Glass lily pipe



## Themuleous (4 Aug 2008)

I just got my glass lily pipes and just wanted to run something past you all.

This is where I got them from

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Lily-Pipe-inflow- ... .m14.l1318






Now my issue is that looking at them, the actually lily part (i.e. the 'bowl' the water leaves from) isn't as shown on the advert.  The bowl is actually pointing downwards, so the the lower lip is actually virtually below the upper lip, like you can see here





Now I've run a bit of a test and I don't think is seems to act in the same way as say an cal aqua lily due to this 'fault'.

Has any one got a cheapo lily like this and if so, how do they find it?

Cheers 

Sam


----------



## Steve Smith (4 Aug 2008)

The shape of the outlet looks almost the same as the one on the auction, it just looks like it hasn't been bent upwards enough during manufacture.  Looking at the ADA range, it looks like the shape is the right way too.


----------



## Themuleous (4 Aug 2008)

Yeh that's my thoughts, it almost just wants heating and bending upwards.  Still its not correct is it?

Sam


----------



## Dan Crawford (4 Aug 2008)

My large Cal Aqua ones point down and the flow flows down (surprisingly  ) I can't comment on the ones you have there, they look ok though.


----------



## Themuleous (4 Aug 2008)

Thanks Dan.  I dont doubt they will work and I guess you can expect the world of the money I paid.  What gets by goat is that its not as advertised and as it doesn't point in the right direction I dont think it will make that vortex effect that it should.

Sam


----------



## PM (5 Aug 2008)

I got some Powermen ones from ebay, came from Hong Kong.

Where about 25-30 quid inc postage - much cheaper than UK, and they work well and look great, although I did manage to break the intake trying to get the flipping tubing off to clean it, though I blame that on impatience/cheapo tubing.


----------



## GreenNeedle (8 Aug 2008)

The ones you received are not the ones pictured in the ebay advert.  Although they are advertising as Large the picture is of the Nano version hence only 1 sucker point on each pipe in their pic.  Yours are larger and therefore have 2 sucker points.

As for the angle.  The current Cal 'efflex' one does point down!!!  This is from their site:

_The Efflux outflow pipe carries the unique downward-angled funnel design to provide increased water movement to lower parts of the aquarium. This reduces stagnation points and improves gas and nutrient exchange for low and midground plants_

Most of the others do indeed point up.  I would see if it works OK and if not you have plenty of grounds for a refund seeing as they sent you different to the advertised picture.

Andy


----------



## Themuleous (8 Aug 2008)

Glads its not just me that noticed the 'flaw' in the one they sent me, cheers Andy.

I also see what you mean about the Aquacal ones.  Guess I'll just try and see.  Its the fact that I didn't received what was being advertised that got to me more than anything.  But if these ones work OK then I'll bite my lip and use them, they weren't expensive, not that that is the point.

Thanks again

Sam


----------



## Dave Spencer (12 Aug 2008)

They look very much like the PM Glass design to me, Sam. I hope to be using the PM type on two EX1200s pretty soon.

I also use the Cal Aqua which point downwards.

Dave.


----------



## Themuleous (12 Aug 2008)

Yeh, having run it now I think its fine.  It creates the swirling effect and sucks water down from the surface.  The downward water movement is a good thing I suppose. Just a shame they don't do one larger than the 17mm. 

Sam


----------



## JamesM (28 Aug 2008)

You think this version of phpBB has problems with spam bots?


----------

